# Baycox / toltrazuril in show goats



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had info on using toltrazuril in show goats. I know its not approved for goat use in the U.S. I didn't know if a goat that had been given baycox was tested would fail a drug test? Maybe it's not that common for there to be testing at shows. I just dont want to give a kid baycox, then later on be disqualified from a show. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should not affect showing.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I wasn't sure, there was a pig that was disqualified from my state fair sale of champions from testing positive for an itch cream that wasn't approved for swine last year. So it got me thinking. I know a lot of drugs that are used on goats are extra label usage. Saw this on the ABGA sanctioned show rules, I know baycox isn't approved, but I wasn't sure if that meant it was prohibited. I just wasn't sure how long it stayed in their system, since there isn't a withdraw time.

ii. Prohibited Practices and Substances
a. Injection or external or internal administration via any orifice of any substance (including drugs, chemicals, and any other forms of products) prohibited from use in meat producing animals by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA), and/or any Federal, State or Local Law.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use it if you are worried. Do they test goats?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

For what it's worth, I've never treated a goat with Baycox for coccidia prevention that wasn't a kid. We give from 3 weeks old to 16 weeks old.

What age are you going to show them? If you are showing market goats I wouldn't worry about it still being in their system

There is withdrawal data for meat because it is used for sheep in Canada, UK, Australia and NZ


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it is market I would not use it. It's not usda approved and they take that super serious and especially being a fair animal where people are paying big money for those animals. I personally would not even chance it because if there is a problem you might be looking at being black balled from showing there again


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a good product, so I would like to use it. Just wanted some opinions on its use. I show ABGA but I also sell weathers to 4-H kids and goats as ABGA show goats. I just didn't want to cause anyone or myself problems.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I only use it on kids under a month, so maybe it's not even something to worry about.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then no I wouldn't worry about it if that are that old. What's the average age they sell at 7ish months? That's 6 months to get it totally out of their system. 
But for agba shows I wouldn't think that there would be a issue since no one is consuming those goats


----------



## goatlady58 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just a quick question,is there already a thread that discusses this dewormer?And its useage?Or doseage?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/toltrazuril-baycox-lable-information-question-151067/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/baycox-withdrawal-time-150760/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/toltrazuril-question-150915/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/difference-toltrazuril-other-places-190052/

https://www.drugs.com/vet/baycox-toltrazuril-5-oral-suspension-can.html


----------

